# 68 69 Front Bumper



## liljohn442 (Sep 9, 2010)

I'm sure this question has been asked before, but I am having difficulty finding an answer. Are the GTO metal bumpers in 1968 and rubber bumpers in 1969 the same physically. I figure the mounting might need some modification but I just need it to look correct and line up for a 1969 valance etc.


----------



## BearGFR (Aug 25, 2008)

The 68 has holes to mount the Pontiac emblem on the nose, not the 69 --- but as far as the internal structure and mounting brackets go, I *think* they're the same - not 100% positive though.

Bear


----------



## liljohn442 (Sep 9, 2010)

Yea I've seen the holes on the top the one I was looking at was metal from a '68 so filling the holes wouldn't be to difficult. Do you know if there are any differences in 1968 Lemans, Tempest, GTO front bumper?


----------



## PontiacJim (Dec 29, 2012)

Metal bumper is the same, '68 Lemans/Tempest versus '68 Endura. The grille inserts are different: concealed, standard GTO, and Lemans/Tempest. My 1968 Hollander body catalog says the 1968 GTO concealed headlights interchange/are the same, as the 1968 Tempest with painted bumper. The Lemans model is not mentioned, its either GTO or Tempest (of course Lemans is the same) in my book.

Should work on the '69, but of course different grille,valence/parking lamps.


----------



## liljohn442 (Sep 9, 2010)

Well as it turns out I couldn't snag the metal bumper I was looking at. Anyone know of a restorable bumper for a 1969.


----------

